# Can microwave oven be used to cook a real meal?



## mail.com mariamsanford (Jul 6, 2020)

All my life I only used microwave to reheat leftover food. All models I used, I experienced all kinds of problems: -- food cooks unevenly, one side still cold when one corner is already overcooked -- things explode unexpectedly -- grease vapor is trapped inside and coats the interior Overall it just makes a mess. Even when reheating leftovers, I often have to turn the food manually several times in the process. Does anyone really have success cooking a real meal with the microwave oven? Like can you cook a chicken leg from raw to done?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes microwave ovens are capable of cooking food.

The outcome just tends to be inferior when compared to baking or roasting.

Do you not own a stove or oven?


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

You can get a halogen oven that's the same size as a microwave that'll cook chicken nicely.


----------

